# someone have invitation to TL?



## F430 (Dec 18, 2009)

i see this web and i like it extremely how can help me?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 18, 2009)

It's probably just me, but what's TL?


----------



## F430 (Dec 18, 2009)

Torrent Leech


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

wrong forum and asking for warez. closed


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 18, 2009)

You should read the guidelines, no warez.


----------

